# Uk tv



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

hi everyone - can anyone give me some advice on how to watch UK TV in the UAE?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You can't legally! PM me.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You can't PM me til you have five posts, you have three, so general chit chat away!!! What programmes do you like?


----------



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks for that - will just have to keep up with corrie, emmerdale and eastenders - can see myself becoming a tv junkie when we move - will have to get out and about in our new country and learn as much as I can (will always come back to my tv though)!!


----------



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

One more post and I will pm you. Will be hoping to get into the fitness industry over there - need to find out all about it - am sure it will be similar to that here. Am really nattering now .......


----------



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok so now I have five posts and am showing my ignorance but how the heck do I PM? Lol


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You're as bad as me, love Corrie et al. I get out and about loads but I can't beat an hours skinning in front if the TV!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

To PM click in my photo (where it should be!)


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

you sign up for sky go and then get a UK VPN. 
Or just a UK VPN if shows are on bbc online
Or download the tv shows directly from online.


----------

